# ISPConfig 3, Cronjobs via Kundenlogin



## pilgrims (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

wie kann ein Kunde mit seinem Login auf das Webinterface über das Panel einen Cronjob anlegen?

Nach dem Login werden dem Kunden E-Mail, Webseiten, DNS, Einstellungen und Support angeboten.
Aber ich kann nirgendwo eine Möglichkeit erkennen, wo ein Cronjob eingerichtet werden kann.


----------



## Burge (10. Juli 2012)

unter Webseiten -> Menü auf der linken Seiten


----------



## pilgrims (11. Juli 2012)

Und wo da genau?

Als User habe ich in der linken Spalte "Domains", "FTP", "Datenbank", "Folder protection" und "Statistik".

Als Admin habe ich u.a. noch "Cron Jobs". 
Als Admin kann ich es dem Kunden also einrichten. Natürlich. 
Aber kann es der User sich selber machen?


----------



## ZooL (11. Juli 2012)

sind dem Kunden cronjob zugeteilt?


----------



## pilgrims (11. Juli 2012)

Danke für diesen Hinweis. Das hat mir geholfen, genauer zu schauen und den Ort der Zuteilung jetzt gefunden. 

Ich werde immer begeisterter von ISPConfig!


----------



## ZooL (11. Juli 2012)

Immer wieder gerne, ISPConfig3 hat ein paar kleine merkwürdigkeiten aber es läuft stabil und bietet viele Funktionen die man produktive einsetzen kann.


greetz und viel Spaß


----------

